# ammonia burn



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what methods can i use to clear ammoinia burn on a tern?
anything else other then what i am gonna use?

gonna use: high temp
salt
mela and pima fix
water changes


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> what methods can i use to clear ammoinia burn on a tern?
> anything else other then what i am gonna use?
> 
> gonna use: high temp
> ...


just water changes and salt worked well for me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks
its a new addition though so i will most likly treat with mela and pima then prazi when i get more (after its 100% new water)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

are the eyes burned?


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

what would the eyes look like if they where burned just glazed?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

viralmouser said:


> what would the eyes look like if they where burned just glazed?


....and a bit cloudy I would think


----------

